# Just wanted to say Thanks



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Well Im going over to the Darkside and getting a 622. I Sold my 921 ($290) and 6000 (360) funny how the older non dvr got me an extra $70 you gotta love the hackers. So since I did okay moneywise I decided to purchase instead of lease and $499 with free shipping aint too bad. So before I activate my new toy I just wanted to thank all you guys that have answered my questions the last few months. Thank You and see you on the Darkside when you make the change....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it the "Dark side" because the 622 often loses video? I thought that bug was fixed now. 

Anyway, good luck with your move. I will be joining hopefully by end of June but I am traveling way too much now to be bothered with a 622 install. 

Also, I have a 6000 with a 169Time 1394 mod. I wonder what that would bring?


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

He was insinuating the switch from the 921 to the 622.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

My switch from the 921 to 622 has been pretty much flawless. I haven't experienced the video dropouts (not using HDMI) nor the audio stuttering. I've got it wired through the cable in the wall to the tv downstairs in the kitchen and my wife LOVES it. Now she can watch House Hunters (puke!) Oprah (barf!) Vacation Home Search (hurl!) and other vacuous dribble while I'm not there. Now I've got room to record south park, Alton Brown, Thunderbirds, UFO, Dr. Who and a whole host of others (otherwise known as the GOOD shows!) ahahhaha. Yeah, it's great.

Michael


----------

